

Centralizing distributed version control, revisited - yminsky
https://blogs.janestreet.com/centralizing-distributed-version-control-revisited/

======
pnathan
This is a good brief on how _a_ serious business manages its version control.
Thanks!

------
nartz
Could you explain why you think the recursive strategy is a bad one for
working out criss-cross merges?

